# Are you addicted to the internet?



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

How addicted are you?

I found THIS website which assesses how addicted you are according to your answers to 20 questions.

My score was 25, so I'm well below the addiction level. I reckon that there are at least a few members here who have probably have much higher addiction levels.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

My score is 30, although I'm sure it used to be much higher when I was in my early teens and used to spend every second I could find playing the cursed addiction that is _Runescape_! I'm glad I'm healthier now 

Is this the questionnaire that was in the news recently (I saw it on the BBC website) that linked internet addiction with depression (obviously not specifying any causal relationship)?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Interesting survey ... I scored 24. 
Although I frequently visit the forums I help administrate and moderate throughout the day, I am not addicted to the internet and it does not control my life. My family and my music always come first.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Andy Loochazee said:


> I reckon that there are at least a few members here who have probably have much higher addiction levels.


 Who do you mean?

My score is 51. I'm kind of easy about it, I know that this large amount of time that I spend online is caused not by addiction itself, but by overwhelming amount of free time that I actually have. No job, no education (formal) and insomnia fills my day with time which I can't entirely tap with "useful" things. So when I'm off with more "social" stuff I get online. I never put down anything important to be able to surf, I'm rather kind of sick of it and always take advantage to hang out with something else than internet. This torpid period of my life is about to end this spring (how romantic ) and I hope you will miss me when it happens, because I won't be so active as now anymore.

So, assuming, addiction from internet doesn't belong to this substantial number of damages on my mental health.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

22.

I'm addicted to music, though.



> How often do you find yourself saying "just a few more minutes" when on-line?


Not really... But I do find myself doing that with music each night when I go to sleep and end up falling asleep while the music keeps on playing.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

15 - Imagine that!, Andy Loochazee has a higher score than me..


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

My score was 19. I like the Net but can take it or leave it. As long as I have my books and music I'm fine.

Jim


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

31 for me. My problem is not all on line. I love almost everything a computer can do. Create art? A computer can help with that. Music composition. Yes, that too. Catalog your collections? A computer is great for that. Watch a TV program? We can even do that on a computer now.

If it weren't for the iPod and podcasts I might not get any housework done at all. But even that is computer related.


----------



## Mozartgirl92 (Dec 13, 2009)

My score must be the highest here, I got a 73, scary right?


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

I got a 44. Kind of expected it to be higher, but I do have a life outside of the internet... Although I spend a lot of time on the internet, if somebody wants to hang out I will definitely take up the chance and leave!


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

Mozartgirl92 said:


> My score must be the highest here, I got a 73, scary right?


That's possibly a world record. Here's a few more tests I found on the "net".

1. You can't call your mother...she doesn't have a modem.

2. You refer to going to the bathroom as "downloading".

3. Your spouse makes a new rule: "The computer cannot come to bed."

4. You ask a plumber how much it would cost to replace the chair in front of your computer with a commode.

5. Your best friend is someone you've never met.

6. Denying spending too much time on the Net.

7. Spending less and less time on meals at home or at work, and eating in front of the monitor.

8. Others complaining of your spending too much time in front of the monitor.

9. Neglecting friends and family.

10. Your pet dog has gotten used to taking itself for a walk.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Polednice said:


> My score is 30


Same here.

Though there were a few questions where I found myself wishing there was a "never" response option.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Same here.
> 
> Though there were a few questions where I found myself wishing there was a "never" response option.


Yes, that's definitely true - the options were a bit restrictive. As for those of you with dangerously high levels of addiction, focus all that desperation on TC and we'll forgive you


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

My score is 48 although I think that is a bit flattering. I'm not going to lie. I seriously need to get out more.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I scored lower than I thought I would. Mostly because it asked a lot about whether or not the internet restricted me from being responsible, or going out and socializing with people. I scored a 9.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Lukecash12 said:


> I scored lower than I thought I would. Mostly because it asked a lot about whether or not the internet restricted me from being responsible, or going out and socializing with people. I scored a 9.


Yeah, I actually scored higher than I should have on purpose as I would have normally chosen "rarely" in all but one (I think) question.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

I scored 35.

Like Chi, I also wish there was a "never" option. 

I thought "frequently" and "often" were the same thing...


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

rojo said:


> I scored 35.
> 
> Like Chi, I also wish there was a "never" option.
> 
> I thought "frequently" and "often" were the same thing...


There is a "does not apply" option which presumably covers "never".

To test it, I just tried it with 4 "rarely" and 16 "does not apply" answers, and it gave the correct total of 4. Also, it seems that if you leave the question with no answer it scores it as a zero.

I agree that "often" and "frequently" are the same thing in normal parlance. Depending on which option is chosen, the total score could vary as much as 20 points either way. This is significant defect. It would make more sense if respondents interpreted "frequently" as "quite often".


----------



## The Cosmos (Oct 2, 2009)

24...lower than I expected!

Well, I think internet addiction isn't all that bad. It's certainly a lot better than being glued on to a TV (like my dad for 20 goddamn years).


----------

